# Post Online Money Making, Internet Marketing, Adsense queries here



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

recently have noticed many threads on this topics so if you have any questions, queries go ahead and post it here and i will answer them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

I created a blog with Google Adsense but they did not endorse me at all.Why? Should the blogs be on any technical terms like computers.I really don't have any idea.OK.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

^ PM me your blog link.
it could be anything any topic but needs to be unique content/article. 


you can check your content is unique or not by using Copyscape Plagiarism Checker - Duplicate Content Detection Software free if ask for premium use other sites.
smallseotools.com/plagiarism-checker/
www.dustball.com/cs/plagiarism.checker/‎
Free plagiarism checker - SeeSources.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ PM me your blog link.
> it could be anything any topic but needs to be unique content/article.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing my doubts but the blog I created contains recipes which were compiled by my wife taken from several other blogs because we don't know anything about creating a blog. I never knew that it should contain unique content.I have very good knowledge about computers but not about any Recipes.Here comes the problem.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

if you can come up with your own unique content thats great for you but if you can't(like me) then there are other ways too.(will write in details later)

your blog have any traffic? people are visiting it or ? if so how much traffic do you get?


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 9, 2014)

@OP : Which is best money making task on internet for you ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

There are several ways to write unique articles. unique article means none of the parts of your article should not be found posted on internet before you do.
writing article is lots of work and most people will have excuse. " my english sucks" or "i am not a writer." 
but if you ask me you really don't need that much of english mastery or writers mind set.

Method 1 : rewriting it in your words

You take one paragraph and re-write it in your way. 
Original


> The S5 will be paired with a new wearable device that will be an evolution of the Galaxy Gear smartwatch, Lee Young Hee, executive vice president of the company’s mobile business, said in a Jan. 6 interview.


re-write Version. 


> Interviewed on Jan 6 the Exe. Vice president Lee Young Hee who manage the mobile business of Samsung company has said " With new samsung s5 you will be able to pair it with new wearable evolutionary gadgets like Galaxy Gear smart watch!"




Method 2 : use free article re-writers softwares spin chief *spin*ner*chief*.com (not effective as manual spun article but Ok)
software will automatically spin the articles for you. it will replace words from a in-built dictionary. like 'Thanks' will be replaced to Thank you very much or Thank you so on.
you can do that without the software as well.

There are many many ways to write content but best way is to write it on your own.
these will give you content but not much make any sense. writes for readers and not for google only.


Now  if you writing to make money then you will need traffic to your blog/website.
from where traffic will come? Google is the biggest source of traffic. almost 90% of the visitors comes from search engines. google, bing, yahoo. don't underestimate yahoo and bing. people do use them thats why they exists. 

so to get traffic you have to get your site on top of google rankings.
if you try to rank for "recipes blog" competiotn is damn too high and you won't be able rank for it (at least not without investing thousands) 
so instead of such big market try to rank for small market. like bacon recipes, Gujarati Recipes, Punjabi recipes. still Gujarati recipe is huge competition then chunk down more.
south gujarat recipe , north gujarat recipe, typical gujarati recipe. (just examples but there are markets still lack information on find out those, no one have any dedicated contents on such topics) it could be anything. i will tell you one of my current blog i'm working on is about custom made hand guns  

if you are serious about blogging get hosting and domain. best topic is something that you are really interested in is easy to start.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

I know about Bengali Sweets but not any Gujarati recipes.I think making a blog on computers and their related problems is easier as I have some knowledge about them.Recipes are for women and for men computers related Blogs are a big hit.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

thats was just an example. 
just make sure you don't lose the interest. ( i know you will, most IT guys lost their interest)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> thats was just an example.
> just make sure you don't lose the interest. ( i know you will, most IT guys lost their interest)



Thanks and what should be kept in mind while writing for a Blog on computers and their related problems or troubleshooting?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

Follow this basic seo guides 
SEO: The Free Beginner?s Guide From Moz
Beginner’s Guide to SEO: Best Practices – Part 1/3
On-Page SEO Best Practices in 2013: 7 Rules of the Game | Marketing Technology Blog


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Follow this basic seo guides
> SEO: The Free Beginner?s Guide From Moz
> Beginner’s Guide to SEO: Best Practices – Part 1/3
> On-Page SEO Best Practices in 2013: 7 Rules of the Game | Marketing Technology Blog



Thanks but what name should be kept for a Blog on computer problems. I mean it should be attractive and catchy na.
What are the chances that google via Adsense will endorse my blog if it truly good and informative.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 9, 2014)

@OP : +1 for you for the clear description  custom made hand guns 

How is this : *my.fakingnews.firstpost.com/2014/0...ainst-flipkart-for-selling-costly-headphones/ ? I have written it


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

i was giving an example. do not create a blog for gun, hand guns instead churn down bit and i created a blog on custom made hand guns, find a sub-market. i ain't good at reviewing articles  the purpose of sub-market(niche) is easy to rank in google. so your website comes first rank.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 9, 2014)

nice thread op will be helpful for some, i have a blog and do tutorials for a facebook cs(counterstrike) indian page with ~10k members for ex- how to record their gameplay, how to run demo files, how to make cfgs etc...so far i have only posted one tutorial and only have 233 page views in 2-3 weekshow much more time do you think befor i ask for adsense on my page?? and do you know the min pageviews for getting adsense??
ps-i wrote them on my own with screen shots etc


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

add few more posts like 9 to 15 and apply for adsense. pageviews are not required. i have helped few friend's getting their adsense account almost instantly on fresh blog. nothing fancy just posted 4-5 articles added images and applied. Asians won't get it that easily. asia have fake clicks ratio way to high. 8/10 applications are declined.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 9, 2014)

My adsense application approved with 35 articles


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

^ good for you. having .com or any domain except free ones helps.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 9, 2014)

^^ I was accepted on blogspot and then bought a .net domain.I had to apply again.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

you don't need to apply again. in your adsense.google.com you have your publisher id could be used on your .net domain.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 9, 2014)

No,they have changed the policy.Your ad goes blank in this case if you have hosted account


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice and useful tips, dude. 



TheHumanBot said:


> There are several ways to write unique articles. unique article means none of the parts of your article should not be found posted on internet before you do.
> writing article is lots of work and most people will have excuse. " my english sucks" or "i am not a writer."
> but if you ask me you really don't need that much of english mastery or writers mind set.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 11, 2014)

^ you are welcome dude!


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

i want to make money via youtube, therefore i have started making lyrics videos i had almost 25k views on my previous channel so i think itll be a good idea, edited this video from 11pm to 3 am lol 

and b4 you say anything im not a 1d fan, i did it only for the views...and rest all is my original content except the nes clip, i did the channe cover too


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 11, 2014)

find related CPA offers go to offersvault.com type in ringtones offers signup put a link in your description and link your video with it.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> find related CPA offers go to offersvault.com type in ringtones offers signup put a link in your description and link your video with it.


could you please elaborate?? offersvault.com looks shady as hell and i see nothing there except a blue background....
what will happen if i link my video??? thanks
im kinda interesteed


----------



## snap (Jan 11, 2014)

can i ask how much you guys get profits and what is the expenditure, and what is the expense when starting a site or like flycow's idea making lyrics for videos what can we expect?


----------



## roady (Jan 11, 2014)

Get into Affiliate Marketing while our indian e-commerce sites are funded. Best way to make money.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 11, 2014)

I really want to build a piano tutorial channel on youtube of popular songs, but i am really disheartened by the fact that companies claim right to their song and whatever money is made off ads off your videos , it goes to the company. This means that no matter how good videos i make, i wont be earning a cent off of it . 

 I had made a sample tutorial video with detailed chords and notes and it was very well received. See link below.

Heaven Piano lesson 1: How to play bryan adams heaven on piano - YouTube


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I really want to build a piano tutorial channel on youtube of popular songs, but i am really disheartened by the fact that companies claim right to their song and whatever money is made off ads off your videos , it goes to the company. This means that no matter how good videos i make, i wont be earning a cent off of it .
> 
> I had made a sample tutorial video with detailed chords and notes and it was very well received. See link below.
> 
> Heaven Piano lesson 1: How to play bryan adams heaven on piano - YouTube



i have some music on my channel but my vids have never been claiemd....and you are playing it on a piano, no one can claim that, if you use the song(mp3 file) youtube copyright id software will flag the video(even if 1-2 sec of music is detected) and your vid wont be taken down, but the monetization will be something like 50% to you and 50% to company....
my video got detected for using a song and it shows the time in the video where copywritten music is present, mine was found on te 2-3 sec mark 
the point is, as far as you are playing on piano, the content id system cant flag you/ you aernt doing anyihng illegal
and nice video dude, do more...

made another one of these, im slowly starting to lose hope, searched for the same song and many lyrics popped up....i am lost in competition...im trying to be as minimalistic as possible but now i guess i have to start including pictures etc or maybe video with lyrics...

the last video has got barely 10 views, sadly all mine...but i wont give up 

P.S. does anyone know where can one find latest popular music just released??i get mine thru, itunes charts or billboard...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 12, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> could you please elaborate?? offersvault.com looks shady as hell and i see nothing there except a blue background....
> what will happen if i link my video??? thanks
> im kinda interesteed


here : Affiliate Marketing - Find the Best Affiliate Programs and CPA Offers from OfferVault
Watch this video : How to find products that sell with Offer Vault - YouTube

suppose you made a video of Eminem Lyrics so people who are watching it might be interested in getting ringtone for their cellphone so they will click the link from your video (link which you will get from CPA Network) and you will get credited the amount that offer.



snap said:


> can i ask how much you guys get profits and what is the expenditure, and what is the expense when starting a site or like flycow's idea making lyrics for videos what can we expect?



just create youtube video create video upload video and get into CPA Networks. 
Here is what exactly you need to do to get into CPA network. *euhero.com/how-to-get-accepted-into-cpa-networks/



srkmish said:


> I really want to build a piano tutorial channel on youtube of popular songs, but i am really disheartened by the fact that companies claim right to their song and whatever money is made off ads off your videos , it goes to the company. This means that no matter how good videos i make, i wont be earning a cent off of it .
> 
> I had made a sample tutorial video with detailed chords and notes and it was very well received. See link below.
> 
> Heaven Piano lesson 1: How to play bryan adams heaven on piano - YouTube



I'm subscribed to your channel 
did you receive anything from any companies?



roady said:


> Get into Affiliate Marketing while our indian e-commerce sites are funded. Best way to make money.



it lacks the plugins and support from this websites it self.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> here : Affiliate Marketing - Find the Best Affiliate Programs and CPA Offers from OfferVault
> Watch this video : How to find products that sell with Offer Vault - YouTube
> 
> suppose you made a video of Eminem Lyrics so people who are watching it might be interested in getting ringtone for their cellphone so they will click the link from your video (link which you will get from CPA Network) and you will get credited the amount that offer.



thank you, i get it now , i will create about 2- videos moreand wait for some views, then i will apply, because i read that they do screening of each website etc....
i have found 2-3 networks with good pay 
thnk you very much...
BTW will i get x$ per click or per ringtone download?


----------



## snap (Jan 12, 2014)

can i ask how much you guys get profits and what is the expenditure of starting a site


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 12, 2014)

^ i answered that already.

per download CPA = Cost Per Action. in your case GET PAID PER ACTION action could be email submits ringtone downloads or anything just look on offervault for offers you can promote.


----------



## snap (Jan 12, 2014)

ahh sry for the confusion  i meant like using adsense how much you guys get

ehehe *www.wordstream.com/cost-per-action reading now from this.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

i created a blog lyrics+my youtube channel, i am going to apply for cpa there...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 12, 2014)

you just mention in filed how you plan to promote offers " Mostly PPC Adwords plus Bing Ads" or may be put link of your blog. 
i tried contacting my old CPA manager connection but she left the job or i would have helped you with that too, to get in at least 4 of networks.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was looking for this sort of information. You are really good I also want to know one thing that I love writing but I guess I would not be able to manage a website and similar stuff. So what if I could simply be paid for writing. Is there any scope for me


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 4, 2014)

ash63425 said:


> I was looking for this sort of information. You are really good I also want to know one thing that I love writing but I guess I would not be able to manage a website and similar stuff. So what if I could simply be paid for writing. Is there any scope for me



You can be freelance writer, start bidding on freelancing website for writing jobs. use different IP's and bid multiple times in order to get job with different usernames. you can go to fiverr.com and offer 2 articles for $5 you might need to learn basic seo things to write articles. or write one 800-1200 words PR 
managing a website is easy, you can use WordPress is really easy to manage.


----------

